# Flash Forward...Six Months



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

I've been watching the show _Flash Forward_* and it got me thinking:

*Wednesday, April 14th, 2010 at 12am midnight:*
What do you picture yourself doing? 
Has anything changed in your life? 
What do you wish to have changed (realistically)?

Six months from now we can come back to this thread and see how accurate our predictions are. :mellow:



*_Flash Forward_ is a show about investigating a phenomenon where the entire world blacks out at the exact same time during which they have flash of their life six months down the road. Some are similar to what they are doing in that instance, some have changed completely.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

What a clever show idea. I've never seen it, but that sounds like something that would appeal to me. Okay, I predict that I will have my own computer, a pet, and a job where I don't make much money but manage to survive. I predict that I will still be saving up to see my boyfriend, and that his parents probably won't let him come visit this winter. I will still miss him terribly, and will attempt, unsuccessfully, to make friends in real life in order to make up for the lack of intimacy and connection. My beard will be much longer, I will have written new songs, and I will have finished the portrait I'm supposed to be drawing of my brother and his wife.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

snail said:


> What a clever show idea. I've never seen it, but that sounds like something that would appeal to me. Okay, I predict that I will have my own computer, a pet, and a job where I don't make much money but manage to survive. I predict that I will still be saving up to see my boyfriend, and that his parents probably won't let him come visit this winter. I will still miss him terribly, and will attempt, unsuccessfully, to make friends in real life in order to make up for the lack of intimacy and connection. My beard will be much longer, I will have written new songs, and I will have finished the portrait I'm supposed to be drawing of my brother and his wife.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


What will you be doing in the exact instant? I think you left that one out, or I didn't specify well enough... :happy: The show seems pretty good so far, it just started...I forgot what channel it's on but I'm sure it's on Hulu.

I guess I should answer too!

I picture myself doing relatively the same thing. On the computer, surfing the internet. I can see myself having a job, and hopefully becoming closer to moving out. I'd like to be living with my boyfriend, close to being engaged or engaged, and it'd be cool if I could be working as a sleep clinic technician.


----------



## TurranMC (Sep 15, 2009)

I'll probably be sitting down somewhere doing absolutely nothing thinking about how awesome it is that I'm doing nothing and how much its going to suck when I have to go to class/work/whatever later. Much like I'm doing right now.


----------



## Blueguardian (Aug 22, 2009)

I will be in front of this computer, likely having a silent anguish about liking someone, but not being able to speak up. I will also be cursing Statistics homework... much like I do with my current math class. As a result I will be on PC trying to come to grips with my emotional state and further the procrastination on the piece of crap homework that I would much rather decimate in some fashion. Oh and I will be talking to at least Derek (best friend) on MSN.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm terrible at living in the present, even when trying to imagine doing it in the future. At midnight, I'll probably be asleep.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Decon (Dec 9, 2008)

BehindSmile said:


> I've been watching the show _Flash Forward_* and it got me thinking:
> 
> *Wednesday, April 14th, 2010 at 12am midnight:*
> What do you picture yourself doing?
> ...


What do I picture myself doing in six months? Still going to school at CCD majoring in Poli sci and hopefully a entrepreneur and invested in the stock market. 

Has anything changed in your life? Hopefully I can get my business idea started. Also, pot is legal for personal use. :crazy: Otherwise, no.

Other than the business idea, no.


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

Decon said:


> Also, pot is legal for personal use. :crazy: Otherwise, no.


I'd certainly be more relaxed in 6 months if pot became legal! However, I don't see it happening.


----------



## Decon (Dec 9, 2008)

BehindSmile said:


> I'd certainly be more relaxed in 6 months if pot became legal! However, I don't see it happening.


I know, but a person can dream, right?


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

I love this show! It's so well done and raises some really interesting questions about fate and choice and the power (if any) we have to effect change in our own lives and in other people's lives and the effects our choices make on ourselves and others, and the effect other people's choices have on our lives, and the significance and simulatneous lack thereof of any specific moment in time... how for some the future is tragic and for some it is a blessing... and over time it's really a mix of both for us all... very very interesting!


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

At midnight on a wednesday? Hm. Most likely I'll be at my computer. My guess is that I'll be browsing a forum, or possibly working on some sort of homework for my huge class lineup during that semester.

I think that not much else will have changed for me. I'll be almost graduated at least, but I have a feeling the other things that make me generally sad and lonely will still be in place. Maybe my daughter will at least be potty trained by then.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

*Wednesday, April 14th, 2010 at 12am midnight:*
What do you picture yourself doing?
_Listening to music while intersurfing._
Has anything changed in your life? 
_heaps (mostly on a personal level) _
What do you wish to have changed (realistically)?
_I will have a job I would of had sex at least once and I'll be a great deal happier. Happier within myself and my own skin._

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Arioche (Aug 5, 2009)

Awesome idea! I'm going to go check out the show. :3

I would be on my computer pressing the send button on my email, continuing my cheese-tastic tradition of "Sending my gf a poem at the midnight of every 14th of the month (anniversary)"

I would also be looking at my undone project assigned two months ago on my laptop, planning on procrastinating as much as I can and wondering if "Due by Sunday" means being done by 23:59:59 Sunday, or by 0:00:00 Sunday. Then I probably will wonder why I procrastinate so much, lazing around in frustration and adding more wasted time on the scale.

I would most likely have a job, catering to Japanese tourist downtown with my best plastic smile, trying to avoid daydreaming and crashing the car to and from work.

And if all goes well, I'll be the dictator of the world by then.


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Ow, Ow! I know! 
*Wednesday, April 14th, 2010 at 12am midnight*
I'll be sitting in chat talking to McG. What will have changed is that we'll have met already (11 whole days, HELL YEAH) and be even more in love. :tongue:
Also I will be earning more money to see him again ASAP (or maybe I will already have it together again until then for a 2nd meeting =D) and I'll also have my SN stuffens. I'll be a superkickass ESTP (training is gonna work out a lot) and some of my projects will be finished, too. That's gonna be freakin' awesome! Hells yeah. :laughing:*:crazy:
*


----------



## Robatix (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm not especially looking forward to it.


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

Does that mean you're going to get turned into a dragon, or you'll be eaten by one?


----------



## Robatix (Mar 26, 2009)

Lady K said:


> Does that mean you're going to get turned into a dragon, or you'll be eaten by one?


I would not mind the former, but it will probably be the latter.

For it to be so bright outside at that time of day, in the middle of April, I must do some traveling to reach the site of my battle with this dragon, perhaps to the northernmost reaches of Alaska or Norway, and that may be my silver lining. With any luck, the dragon will be fatigued as the result of a midnight sun-induced sleeping disorder, or the temperatures will reduce the deadly effectiveness of my opponent's fire breath.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

In six months, I will still be in school.
In six months, I will be mostly through with Wraithstorm.
In six months, I will have been banned for violent posts.
In six months, they will find Lol's body slumped over the computed with her finger about to press the delete user: Mutatio NOmenis button.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

In six months time at 10pm, I will probably be drinking green tea and writing fanfiction. I doubt much will have changed in my life.


As for the programme, I've already made a couple of FF fanfics, which can be seen at the following - 

Blackout Chapter 1: Jack, a 24 and FlashForward crossover fanfic - FanFiction.Net
Six Months Later, a FlashForward fanfic - FanFiction.Net

It's a good programme, and I was hooked from the first episode.


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

Guess what's approaching! April 14th those who did answer...it's interesting to see how accurate your predictions were. :wink: Mine...somewhat came true. I do have a job. Closer to moving out? Doesn't look like it. Closer to being engaged? No idea...my boyfriend is very good at keeping secrets. Maybe in 6 more months?

Since we've gotten a lot more members since this original post we can continue with this. Where do YOU see yourself in 6 months from today?

*September 24th 2010 at 12am...*
1. What will you be doing at that EXACT moment? 
2. What will have changed/ want to be changed in your life around you?

Me:
1. Sitting on the computer looking up this thread, hopefully with a ring on my left finger :wink:
2. Have a full-time job, I will have lost 10lbs, be engaged and/or start house hunting with my love.


----------

